# Rear rack?



## 66vdub (May 14, 2010)

Anyone know where I can find a rear rack for this Meteor Flite?


----------



## Travis (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't, but I LOVE those wheels!! I roll with 144s on my Flightliner and I love them. Heavy dang wheels, aren't they?  I've considered trying to lace a Nexus 7 speed hub into the rear, but haven't had the funds or time to make it work.

Sweet bike, Vdub!


----------

